# Convert ebook to pdf



## Deadman (Aug 31, 2014)

I have downloaded an offline version of ebook which opens by ipublish central reader. The downloaded ebook consists of huge number of .imp files. 
How can i merge them into one pdf file?


----------



## tkin (Aug 31, 2014)

Deadman said:


> I have downloaded an offline version of ebook which opens by ipublish central reader. The downloaded ebook consists of huge number of .imp files.
> How can i merge them into one pdf file?


Use calibre.


----------



## Deadman (Sep 1, 2014)

Doesn't support imp format


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 1, 2014)

use PDF printer and print it to PDF! It sounds weird but rarely takes 1 minute.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 2, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> use PDF printer and print it to PDF! It sounds weird but rarely takes 1 minute.



Good Idea.


----------



## Deadman (Sep 2, 2014)

As i already said that the main file is split into 700 files so that is not possible.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 4, 2014)

Can you upload files into zip? If smaller ~10Mb?

How do you read in your reader application? by opening files one by one?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 4, 2014)

Have you tried Nitro PDF?
Try it!
I think it will work!


----------



## srkmish (Sep 5, 2014)

Nitro PDF is my all in one soln for any pdf related editing.


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2014)

how about this :
Convert IMP files to PDF Format


----------



## Deadman (Sep 7, 2014)

topgear said:


> how about this :
> Convert IMP files to PDF Format



already tried didnt work

- - - Updated - - -



ankush28 said:


> Can you upload files into zip? If smaller ~10Mb?
> 
> How do you read in your reader application? by opening files one by one?


there are some database and xml files inside the main folder which automatically sorts the file when read by the application.


----------



## joedu32 (Sep 6, 2016)

Deadman said:


> already tried didnt work
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



HI, Can you convert from IMP to PDF???

Thank you!


----------

